# The Miracle of Toilet Paper



## Kenpo Wolf (Feb 11, 2003)

Fresh from her shower, a woman stands in front of the mirror, complaining to her husband that her breasts are too small.

Instead of doing the smart thing and telling her it's not so, her husband comes up with a suggestion. "If you want your breasts to grow, then every day take a piece of toilet paper and rub it between your breasts for a few seconds."

Willing to try anything, the wife fetches a piece of toilet paper and stands in front of the mirror, rubbing it between her breasts. "How long will this take?" she asks.

"They will grow larger over a period of a few years," he replies.

The wife stops. "Do you really think rubbing a piece of toilet paper between my breasts every day will make my breasts larger over the years?"

Without missing a beat the husband says, "Worked for your butt, didn't it?"
___


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Feb 12, 2003)

He didn't survive that, did he?


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 13, 2003)

I told my husband that one- this man recently said to me "Your *** is bigger than you think". 

Brave isn't he?


----------



## Seig (Feb 14, 2003)

When he puts a rear view mirror on your shoulder pointed at your backside and the mirror says "Warning:Objects are closer than they appear" then you are in trouble.


----------

